# computador / computadora / ordenador



## rusita preciosa

Hola Foreros,
 
Me goustaría saber qual es la diférencia entre estas palabras de “*computer*” en Espanol:
computadora (f)
computador (m)
ordenador (m)
ordenadora (f) (nunca he visto éste palabra usada pero está en el diccionario)
 
Consulté al DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA, ofrece todos los cuatros y la diferencia no está clara. 
 
¿Es la diferencia regional? 
¿por tipo de computador(a)? 
¿algunas palabras son más nuevas/algunas más viejas? ...... 
 
Muchas gracias!
 
(replies in Spanish are welcome, I read much better than I write )


----------



## duran3d

Computador y computadora se utilizan más en Hispanoamérica.
Ordenador se utiliza más en España.
Ordenadora no se usa.

De todas formas si empleas "computador" en España u "ordenador" en Iberoamérica te endenderán perfectamente.


----------



## Cubanboy

duran3d said:


> Computador y computadora se utilizan más en Hispanoamérica.
> Ordenador se utiliza más en España.
> Ordenadora no se usa.
> 
> De todas formas si empleas "computador" en España u "ordenador" en Iberoamérica te endenderán perfectamente.



Coincido contigo.
En Cuba: computadora.


----------



## spodulike

Hola!

*computador o ordenador*

Por favor cual de estos es (1) coloquial en la calle (2) usado en la industria de la informática

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nefernef

En España, ordenador, en el resto, creo que computador. Indiferentemente de si es coloquial o no.


----------



## kekalor

En España utilizamos siempre "ordenador", pero creo que en América utilizan "computador".


----------



## Rivendell

En España utilizamos generalmente el término _'ordenador'_ para todo, tanto en la calle como en el entorno de la informática. También se usa mucho _'PC'_.

Creo que _'computadora'_ lo usan en Latinoamérica.


----------



## kekalor

Nefernef said:


> En España, ordenador, en el resto, creo que computador. Indiferentemente de si es coloquial o no.


 
Lo siento Nefer, no había visto tu respuesta


----------



## aztlaniano

I agree with the others; the difference is Spain (ordenador) versus Latin America (computadora), not formal versus colloquial.


----------



## spodulike

Rivendell said:


> En España utilizamos generalmente el término _'ordenador'_ para todo, tanto en la calle como en el entorno de la informática. También se usa mucho _'PC'_.
> 
> Creo que _'computadora'_ lo usan en Latinoamérica.



Muchas gracias a tod@s.


Rivendell, ¿como se pronuncia "PC" en Español?

En inglés decimos "Pí Sí" 

¿Diceis "Pé Zé" ?


----------



## Nefernef

Sí, decimos "Pe zé"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con lo dicho, por aquí es ordenador, porque la palabra entró del francés "ordinateur", mientras que en latinoamérica se usa más la expresión proveniente del inglés "computer".

Como te han comentado se usa en todos los ámbitos. Si quieres una expresión coloquial usaríamos "ordenata".

En algunos ámbito más técnicos se refieren a los ordenadores como "equipos informáticos" o simplemente "equipos".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Latina2009

En Castellano decimos "La Pe Ce" cuando queremos decir "PC"

Aqui en las Américas decimos en forma coloquial "La compu" y en forma tal vez un poco formal "el ordenador" pero la mayoria dice los dos terminos "la computadora" y el "ordenador". 

Yo creo que es mas trabajoso decir "Ordenador" ya que hay que doblar la lengua para pronunciar la erre, entonces es mas fácil decir "computadora", ahora los que tienen mas flojera de hablar simplemente dicen "la compu" y créelo o no, pero mientras mas fácil la palabra y más rápida sea su pronunciación, más es usada por la gente, sobretodo por los adolescentes.


----------



## pvraes

spodulike said:


> Hola!
> 
> *computador u ordenador*
> 
> Por favor cual de estos es (1) coloquial en la calle (2) usado en la industria de la informática
> 
> Muchas gracias.


spodulike: Es un detalle sin importancia, pero cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por "o" se usa la vocal "u". Es algo parecido a cuando en inglés un sustantivo empieza por vocal, el artículo "a" se convierte en "an"
Saludos.


----------



## spodulike

pvraes said:


> spodulike: Es un detalle sin importancia, pero cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por "o" se usa la vocal "u". Es algo parecido a cuando en inglés un sustantivo empieza por vocal, el artículo "a" se convierte en "an"
> Saludos.


 
Gracias 



Latina2009 said:


> Aqui en las Américas decimos en forma coloquial "La compu" y en forma tal vez un poco formal "el ordenador" pero la mayoria dice los dos terminos "la computadora" y el "ordenador".


 
En inglaterra se dice <compiúter" énfasis en la "u"

Como se dice compu ... "cómpu" o "compú" ?

Supongo el primero, ¿No?


----------



## crises

Latina2009 said:


> En Castellano decimos "La Pe Ce" cuando queremos decir "PC"



Eso es en castellano argentino, porque en castellano peninsular se habla del PC en masculino siempre ("un PC", "el PC") porque, aunque las siglas sean las de _personal computer_, se aplica el género de la palabra de uso común, "ordenador".



spodulike said:


> En inglaterra se dice <compiúter" énfasis en la "u"
> 
> Como se dice compu ... "cómpu" o "compú" ?
> 
> Supongo el primero, ¿No?



Efectivamente, en Argetina hablan coloquialmente de "la compu" (con la O acentuada, /kómpu/).


----------



## Latina2009

@CRISES

Eso es en castellano peninsular, porque en castellano Americano se habla de la PC en femenino siempre ("una PC", "la PC") porque, aunque las siglas sean las de _personal computer_, se aplica el género de la palabra de uso común, "la computadora".

a lo que voy es que sea castellano Americano o peninsular, igual estan bien dichos, ningun castellano es mejor que el otro y la lengua cambia de acuerdo a su poblacion y con el tiempo y de acuerdo a su mayoria. Aqui en America somos mas de 350 millones de hispano hablantes y la mayoria dice La computadora o La PC o El ordenador



spodulike said:


> En inglaterra se dice <compiúter" énfasis en la "u"
> 
> Como se dice compu ... "cómpu" o "compú" ?
> 
> Supongo el primero, ¿No?


 
la primera: cómpu


----------



## iminipimini

Many thanks to everyone for your very helpful answers.

Regards 

spodulike

(Note - I lost my password and can´t get it back so I have a new userid)


----------



## VickyA

Hola,

A bit late, but to spice it up a little and make peace, here is a joke I received a long time ago about computers in Spanish:

Logical and too close to the truth??? 
 
A Spanish teacher was explaining to her class that in Spanish, unlike
English, nouns are designated as either masculine or feminine.
 
"House" for instance, is feminine: "la casa."
 
"Pencil," however, is masculine: "el lápiz."
 
A student asked, "What gender is 'computer'?"
 
Instead of giving the answer, the teacher split the class into two
groups, male and female, and asked them to decide for themselves whether
"computer" should be a masculine or a feminine noun.
 
Each group was asked to give four reasons for its recommendation.
 
The men's group decided that "computer" should definitely be of the
feminine gender ("la computadora"), because:
 
1. No one but their creator understands their internal logic;
 
2. The native language they use to communicate with other computers is
incomprehensible to everyone else;
 
3. Even the smallest mistakes are stored in long term memory for
possible later retrieval; and
 
4. As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending
half your paycheck on accessories for it.
 
(THIS GETS BETTER!)
 
The women's group, however, concluded that computers should be Masculine
("el computador/el ordenador"), because:
 
1. In order to do anything with them, you have to turn them on;
 
2. They have a lot of data but still can't think for themselves;
 
3. They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they
ARE the problem; and
 
4. As soon as you commit to one, you realize that if you had waited a
little longer, you could have gotten a better model.
 
The women won.


----------



## ladybanana

Ordenador and computador both refer to computer, but is there any different implied meaning when we use them?

Many thanks!


----------



## zumac

ladybanana said:


> Ordenador and computador both refer to computer, but what is there any different implied meaning when we use them?
> 
> Many thanks!


Ordenador and computadora both mean computer. Ordenador is the term used in Spain, and computadora is used in most other Spanish speaking countries.

Ohter than that, there is no other different implied meaning.

Saludos.


----------



## didakticos

I just wanted to add that the DRAE accepts both terms _computador_ y _computadora_. Look *here*. I personally prefer to use _computadora_.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Another addition: depending on the country, a computer is called an "ordenador", a "computador", or a "computadora". Over here, we use "computador"; and I understand that in Spain the preferred name is "ordenador".


----------



## ladybanana

Thank you guys! 
It seems that the terms used in Spain often times are different from those in other Spanish-speaking countries. 
And I found a general rule that those terms which are similar to English are often used in other Spanish-speaking countries while those seemly unique terms are used in Spain only.
For example,  ordenador and computador. 
But I'm just guessing.
Am I right about this rule?


----------



## perrodelmal

There is no rule.

You could say that, in general, what you say happens but it's not a rule.

(moderator edit: your example threatens to lead the thread off topic)

Spanish always has exceptions to all its rules.


----------



## ladybanana

perrodelmal said:


> There is no rule.
> 
> You could say that, in general, what you say happens but it's not a rule.
> 
> Spanish always has exceptions to all its rules.




That really helps. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Moritzchen

And for the record, _ordenador_ is close to the French word for computer "ordinateur".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> And for the record, _ordenador_ is close to the French word for computer "ordinateur".



Well, Spain is closer to France than we are...


----------



## jbachelor

All 3 words mean the same thing and they are all correct in their respective countries.

_Ordenador _is used mostly in Spain
_Computadora _is used mostly in Central America and upper South America
_Computador _is used is lower South America


----------



## Moritzchen

jbachelor said:


> _Computadora _is used mostly in Central America and upper South America
> _Computador _is used is lower South America


En Uruguay y Argentina (lower? South America) dicen computadora.


----------



## aztlaniano

Moritzchen said:


> And for the record, _ordenador_ is close to the French word for computer "ordinateur".


Yes, I think it's from the French, although the DRAE, instead of recognising that, refers back to the common Latin root:


*ordenador**, ra**.*
(Del lat. _ordinātor, -ōris_).

*1. *adj. Que ordena. U. t. c. s.
*2. *m. Jefe de una ordenación de pagos u oficina de cuenta y razón.
*3. *m._ Esp._ Máquina electrónica dotada de una memoria de gran capacidad y de métodos de tratamiento de la información, capaz de resolver problemas aritméticos y lógicos gracias a la utilización automática de programas registrados en ella.


----------



## Moritzchen

Right, so does computadora. It's not a direct take from English but from the Latin _Computare_.


----------



## zumac

jbachelor said:


> All 3 words mean the same thing and they are all correct in their respective countries.
> 
> _Ordenador _is used mostly in Spain
> _Computadora _is used mostly in Central America and upper South America
> _Computador _is used is lower South America


In Mexico, which is in North America, they say computadora.

Saludos.


----------



## dauro

Todo correcto, si aquí en España se ve un texto con la palabra computador/a, se nota que no está redactado aqui. Para qualquier texto a publicar en España es recomendable utilizar el término ORDENADOR


----------



## K.Z.

I think that in neutral Spanish one would use "computadora." I've never heard anyone refer to a computer as "ordenador."


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

*B*ut there's no other word besides ordenador in *S*pain.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Treblinka said:


> but there's no other word besides ordenador in spain



Surely there must be! So I guess you mean that no other word besides ordenador is used in Spain for naming a computer?

More seriously, I think that the matter is perfectly clear by now, and we are repeating ourselves: in Spain they use 'ordenador' exclusively or nearly exclusively, and in other Spanish speaking countries we seem to use exclusively or nearly exclusively either 'computador' or 'computadora', with a marked preference for the latter.


----------



## obz

K.Z. said:


> I think that in neutral Spanish one would use "computadora." I've never heard anyone refer to a computer as "ordenador."



As said, it's almost exclusively said like that in Spain.... Quite hard to imagine what a "neutral" Spanish or English would be in reality. The subjectivity of the classification of "neutral" would be mind boggling.

Spain = ordenador
LA = computadora

England = lift
USA = elevator

Así de fácil.


----------



## K.Z.




----------



## Oldy Nuts

If I see any new message in this thread saying that it's 'ordenador' in Spain and 'computador/a' in other Spanish speaking countries, I'll start screaming.


----------



## asm

rusita preciosa said:


> Hola Foreros,
> 
> Me goustaría saber qual es la diférencia entre estas palabras de “*computer*” en Espanol:
> computadora (f)
> computador (m)
> ordenador (m)
> ordenadora (f) (nunca he visto éste palabra usada pero está en el diccionario)
> 
> Consulté al DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA, ofrece todos los cuatros y la diferencia no está clara.
> 
> ¿Es la diferencia regional?
> ¿por tipo de computador(a)?
> ¿algunas palabras son más nuevas/algunas más viejas? ......
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> (replies in Spanish are welcome, I read much better than I write )


Un estudiante preguntó,  
   - ¿ Es computadora o computador? 
En lugar de dar una respuesta, el maestro dividió la clase en dos grupos - varones por un lado y mujeres por el otro- y les pidió que decidieran si la computadora debe ser masculino o un nombre femenino.  
Le pidió a cada grupo que fudamentaran su decisión. 
El grupo de los hombres decidió que computadora debe ser definitivamente del género femenino (la computadora) porque: 
1. Casi nadie entiende su lógica interna. 
2. El idioma nativo en que ellas se comunican entre sí es incomprensible para todos los demás. 
3. Incluso los errores más pequeños se guardan en memoria de largo plazo para    su posible revisión mucho tiempo después; y 
4. En cuanto usted tenga una, se encontrará gastando al menos la mitad de su    sueldo en accesorios para ella. 





El grupo de las mujeres, sin embargo, concluyó que las computadoras deben ser masculinas (el computador) porque: 
1. Para hacer algo con ellos, usted tiene que encenderlos. 
2. Ellos almacenan muchos datos pero todavía no pueden pensar por sí mismos. 
3. Se supone que ellos ayudan a resolver los problemas, pero la mayor parte del tiempo, ellos SON el problema; y 
 4. Apenas usted tenga uno, comprenderá enseguida que, si hubiera esperado un poco más, podría haber conseguido un modelo mejor.  


​


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No me puse a gritar porque aquí la disputa es sólo entre "computador" y "computadora". Y luego descubrí que lo que correspondía era reírse...


----------



## jvidal

Acá en Chile se dice EL Computador o EL PC (o el compu, de manera más coloquial) (nunca la computadora ni muchísimo menos "ordenador", si dices ordenador, no van a saber de que hablas, excepto alguien del rubro de la comptación, claro está)


----------

